# The bad idea bike ride (video)



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2013)

A couple of years ago myself and a friend decided to go on a very long bike ride in order to raise some money for charity. Neither of us had cycled more than a few miles since we were kids. I was overweight and unfit, my travelling companion was young enough to biologically be my son but had spent some time living in London as a hipster, so only had a fixie.

This wasn't the best idea either of us had ever had, but I was making some videos for a client in London at the time so had some nice editing software and decided to document the day for the nice folk who sponsored us. Our aim was to raise £200, we raised £480!

So here's a tale of fatties, geocaching, weak bladders, pasta and moobs:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sRsux9dK3Y


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2013)

Yes, you DID it!


----------



## subaqua (3 Jan 2013)

bonkers. I loved it


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes, you DID it!



It was a shocking wakeup call for my fitness, we're going to do the same ride again this summer and see how much better we do it. That 90 miles took ten hours, a few months ago I did 100 in six hours


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> It was a shocking wakeup call for my fitness, we're going to do the same ride again this summer and see how much better we do it. That 90 miles took ten hours, a few monts ago I did 100 in six hours


Well, you had to stop a lot in the bushes


----------



## deanE (3 Jan 2013)

Piece of p*ss.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2013)

deanE said:


> Piece of p*ss.



Many pieces!


----------



## neil earley (4 Jan 2013)

Made me laugh, inspired me to try a longish ride to raise money for a good cause. Well done to the both of you .


----------



## MrJamie (4 Jan 2013)

lol the pee diaries. 

The N.O.Xplode made me laugh, got a big tub of the stuff, makes me feel ill and jittery with a weird energy kick.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2013)

I'v


MrJamie said:


> lol the pee diaries.
> 
> The N.O.Xplode made me laugh, got a big tub of the stuff, makes me feel ill and jittery with a weird energy kick.



I've still not opened that bottle!


----------



## subaqua (4 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'v
> 
> I've still not opened that bottle!


 I dare you to on a saturday morning and see how long you have the shakes for


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> I dare you to on a saturday morning and see how long you have the shakes for


 
I look after my toddler on Saturdays so I need all the energy I can get, I'm an old dad!

But yes, shaking like a pooping dog methinks.


----------



## subaqua (4 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I look after my toddler on Saturdays so I need all the energy I can get, I'm an old dad!
> 
> But yes, *shaking like a pooping dog* methinks.


 
PMSL


----------



## ianjmcd (4 Jan 2013)

hilarious !!!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Jan 2013)

The faces of destroyed cyclists is the same the world over....


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jan 2013)

A mate of mine uses that No X Plode stuff before he plays football.

I tried it once. You need to be very near a toilet approximately 5 minutes after ingestion.

Never again.

Great video!!


----------



## lulubel (6 Jan 2013)

That was hilarious. I loved it.


----------



## wisdom (8 Jan 2013)

That sir was a nice video?Very funny as well you both looked a little Jedwardish in the stills.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jan 2013)

AndyRM said:


> A mate of mine uses that No X Plode stuff before he plays football.
> 
> I tried it once. You need to be very near a toilet approximately 5 minutes after ingestion.
> 
> ...



Dear god? For which end?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jan 2013)

wisdom said:


> That sir was a nice video?Very funny as well you both looked a little Jedwardish in the stills.



Only if one half of Jedward had taken up a sideline as a champion pie eater.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Dear god? For which end?


 
The one where having a saddle involved would be amusing to watch, but horrific to experience.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jan 2013)

AndyRM said:


> The one where having a saddle involved would be amusing to watch, but horrific to experience.



Gah! Through the eye of a needle one assumes?


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Gah! Through the eye of a needle one assumes?


 
I thought I'd consumed enough rum to erase the memories you have re-awoken. Apparently not...


----------



## Psycolist (22 Jan 2013)

Proper job. Well done to both of you  respect !


----------



## Alex11 (15 Feb 2013)

Funny good spirited video!

Love it chaps!


----------



## oilyormo (28 Feb 2013)

just watched the vid. brilliant very entertaining. love it. ,,,,,,,,,,MORE !!!!!!
HOW DO I DONATE A BIT TO YOUR CHARITY? DO YOU HAVE A JUST GIVING PAGE?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Mar 2013)

oilyormo said:


> just watched the vid. brilliant very entertaining. love it. ,,,,,,,,,,MORE !!!!!!
> HOW DO I DONATE A BIT TO YOUR CHARITY? DO YOU HAVE A JUST GIVING PAGE?



Lovely! There's a just giving link on this page http://lawsie.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/born-to-ride-pensively-prepared-for.html


----------



## GIOS (6 Mar 2013)

Haha, brilliant


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 May 2013)

I'm doing a 100 mile sportive for charity on Sunday and I might just take that xtreme bottle in case of emergencies!

http://lawsie.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/thrashing-my-thighs-for-charity.html


----------

